# Laisser brancher MBP constamment ?



## corrs78 (1 Avril 2009)

Désolé la réponse à cette question a due etre déjà posée mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

Alors voilà, je suis un tout nouveau Switcher, je viens d'acquérir un superbe, splendide MacbookPro Unibody. Je m'en sert comme d'une station de travail Fixe, de ce fait je le laisse branché au secteur constamment.

Est-ce une bonne idée? j'ai peur d'abîmer la batterie.

Que me conseillez vous ?

j'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait recalibrer la batterie tous les mois qu'en pensez vous ? comment faut-il faire ?

Merci de vos conseilles.


----------



## Petira (1 Avril 2009)

Non sa n'abimera pas la baterie. Mais quand tu ne l'utilise pas débranche le quand meme.... Pour le recalibrage, jamais entendu parler...

Quid?


----------



## iShin (1 Avril 2009)

Je t'invite à parcourir ce fil pour en savoir plus.


----------



## whiplash (1 Avril 2009)

J'ai un copain qui éteint TOUJOURS son MBP lorsqu'il ne l'utilise pas.  Le mien roule en permanence ( ou presque ) et est presque toujours branché.  Il y a deux mois il a eu à changer sa batterie.  Peut-être aucun rapport, mais bref il avait tout fait pour techniquement économiser la vie de sa batterie.  

Au final n'oublie pas que Mac OS X est basé sur UNIX alors il est fait pour rouler en permanence sans planter.  Étant destiné au professionnels, UNIX serait un bien mauvais système s'il n'était pas si fiable.  Évidemment, c'est un ordinateur personnel et c'est de l'électronique.  Un petit repos une fois de temps en temps ne lui fait pas de mal.  Mais en gros tu peux laisser tout ça brancher et ouvert en permanence.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Fais quand même 2-3 cycles par mois pour la batterie c'est mieux.


----------



## whiplash (1 Avril 2009)

Évidemment, mais si tu t'es acheté un portable, c'est sûrement que tu as besoin de te déplacer... tes cycles se feront d'eux mêmes.


----------



## corrs78 (1 Avril 2009)

whiplash a dit:


> Évidemment, mais si tu t'es acheté un portable, c'est sûrement que tu as besoin de te déplacer... tes cycles se feront d'eux mêmes.



non, je ne vais lé déplacer qu' 1 à 2 fois par mois, c'est juste que je n'ai pas de place chez moi, voilà pourquoi j'ai fait le choix du portable.

Par contre j'ai du mal m'expliquer, je précise que le portable est eteint tous les soirs. (mais reste branché sur secteur).

---------- Post added at 21h01 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------




iShin a dit:


> Je t'invite à parcourir ce fil pour en savoir plus.



En effet j'ai ma réponse : Site officiel Apple


> Maintenance standard
> Pour une conservation optimale d'une batterie lithium-ion, il est important de ne pas laisser les électrons qu'elle contient trop longtemps inactifs. Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en permanence. Un exemple d'utilisation idéale serait celui d'un banlieusard qui utilise son MacBook Pro dans le train et le branche pour le recharger une fois arrivé au bureau. Par contre, si vous vous servez d'un ordinateur de bureau au travail et que vous n'utilisez votre portable qu'occasionnellement, Apple recommande de charger et décharger sa batterie au moins une fois par mois. Besoin d'un rappel ? Ajoutez un événement dans iCal sur votre ordinateur de bureau.


----------



## C'ountries (1 Avril 2009)

La nuit s'il ne tourne pas débranche le et débranche le cable éléctrique. 
Pour la premiere, ça sert à rien de le laisser brancher si en plus il est deja recharger et eteint.
Et la deuxieme d'un simple point de vue écologique.


----------



## Petira (1 Avril 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> non, je ne vais lé déplacer qu' 1 à 2 fois par mois, c'est juste que je n'ai pas de place chez moi, voilà pourquoi j'ai fait le choix du portable.



Un imac ne prend pas beaucoup plus de place qu'un MBP, voir moin...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2009)

Direction forum portables...


----------

